# Gentoo voor mij?

## Rockhopper_Penguin

Hoi allemaal,

Ik overweeg om met gentoo aan de slag te gaan. Ik ben al jaren bekend met Linux maar heb veel ervaring opgedaan achter verschillende DE's in het begin. De laatste paar jaar ben ik ook steeds meer command line gaan doen en daar haal ik wel plezier uit. Ik experimenteer ook met python en bash al is dat nog vooral opzoeken en proberen van te leren.

Momenteel draai ik op arch vanilla maar ik ervaar dat niet als heel leerzaam. Compileren vanaf gits of tar archieven dat is eigenlijk ook maar een paar commando's en dan niet weten wat er in je scherm gebeurt.

Ik denk na over een carrièreswitch waar ik mogelijk meer met it van doen heb, daarnaast lijkt het me fijn om stappen te zetten met python en m'n kennis van besturingssystemen te vergroten.

Mijn vraag is eigenlijk hoewel ik weet dat ik veel kan leren van Gentoo, moet ik dit leren in mijn situatie (casus) zien als een hefboom/vliegwiel of zou ik net zo veel/snel kunnen leren op een andere wijze? Wat raden jullie aan?

----------

## jpsollie

Met arch heb je veel meer binary packages (die je dus niet eerst moet compilen) voor je aan het werk gaat; dit zorgt voor snellere installatietijden, maar ook beperktere optimalisatie.

Gentoo is een stuk minder populair dan arch, omdat het veel meer gericht is naar die-hard gebruikers.

Terwijl Arch zich vooral richt naar de configuratie van zijn packages voor jouw specifieke situatie, zal je bij gentoo ook kunnen kiezen welk deel van een package wel of niet wil, bvb: ik wil wel SSE4 maar geen AVX, alhoewel mijn PC dat wel ondersteunt (klassiek voorbeeld bulldozer architectuur), of ik wil wel of geen support voor vr9 in mijn ffmpeg setup, etc...

Kan je hierbij iets leren? absoluut, maar weet waar je aan begint - ik heb het al niet makkelijk met switchen tussen debian op het werk en gentoo thuis, voor arch kan dit nog een stuk moeilijker zijn

----------

## Tout

Gentoo is heel netjes vind ik, het compileert bijna alles op je eigen PC. Maar of je van dat feit meer leert? Het gebruik van vlaggen om delen van pakketten wel of niet te installeren, dat geeft wel meer inzicht over afhankelijkheden en relaties tussen pakketten.

Misschien kun je overwegen om naast je gewone distro voor dagelijks gebruik, een virtuele machine te installeren met Linux From Scratch. Dat is een handleiding om vanaf 0 alle pakketten zelf te installeren en te compileren. Niet heel praktisch voor dagelijks gebruik, maar geeft wel inzichten.

Daarnaast is het misschien ook leuk om te kijken of je met cloud technieken aan de gang kan gaan. Bijvoorbeeld door containers te draaien, bijvoorbeeld met Docker.

Verder kan het ook leuk zijn om een virtuele machine of een Docker container te draaien met een distro dat je inricht als router.

Veel plezier in ieder geval. En het meeste leer je als er iets goed fout gaat  :Wink: 

Edit: ik zie dat ik wel een lekker oud topic beantwoord, ik zag 17 mei staan  :Wink:  En het viel me niet op dat we nu in 2022 leven kennelijk. Nou ja, voor degene die dit topic leest en er wat aan heeft laat ik het staan  :Wink: 

----------

## nvaert1986

Het is afhankelijk van wat je wilt, want Gentoo kost meer tijd dan Arch, maar als je nog meer controle over je systeem wilt, dan is Gentoo zeker het antwoord. Hiermee kun je bijv. vrij eenvoudig je eigen kernels compilen met custom patches om ze sneller te maken voor specifieke use cases zoals desktop, server of professionele audiobewerking. Het is maar net wat je wilt. Een standaard Ubuntu kernel is vrij groot. De kernel van mijn desktop systeem is 6MB (compressed) en van mijn laptop 8,5MB en heb geen vertraging van een initramfs (behalve een zeer minimalistische variant die de microcode van m'n CPU bijwerkt bij het opstarten).

----------

